# Cornerstone Palace Theatre



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

MY LHS has a problem.
He acquired an estate collection and is not sure what wall adapter goes with this building. This is made in HO also so maybe I will get an answer here. I ned to know if it's AC or DC, the voltage output and the polarity on the plug. That is found as an image on the wall adapter. Here is the Walthers link ,a better link
No information is on the box. SOme guesses are 18 volts ac and 12 volts DC.












If you have a similar building let me know what you have. Ths building does use a wall adapter but which one? The make of the adapter would help too! Thanks!

933 2713 is the model number and I understand that Atlas has purchased the tooling for these buildings as in a Jan 2012 CCT article.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yikes! Don't plug anything like that amount of voltage into that building! I'm pretty sure it takes 5 volts DC, and they're pretty rare nowadays, so don't cook it! I have a friend that has one, but his is non-working.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, what about the plug polarity? Any ideas?
My friend was cautious and asked me to look into it to prevent any disasters. I kinda like the buiding. I have see just the marques for sale too. Neet stuff.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Why not just give Walthers a phone call? I'm sure they could easily answer your questions in a jiffy.
Their number is 414-527-0770.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the center pin is positive on the plug.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I will go with that.

Raleets I did use the number and verified 5 volts DC at .5 amps. Thanks for that number and John you were right.:thumbsup: A german answered my queston on You tube and said he used 9 volts ac. Maybe that is why it was so bright.

Thanks again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

9V would be overtaxing the little supply in there, don't do that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

IT's back! I have the Palace on Loan to trouble shoot. Today we lit it up and two signs stayed off. Well, the most important thing to do is NEVER pull the signs. They have a two prong connector attached to them and when they are pulled they get disconnected.

The example.



















The electronics package.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A boring ticket booth.










The interior.
All the connections are inside the Marquee and are not easily reachable. If you have big mits forget it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are very touchy items, but they do look great when they're working.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You said on loan to you to trouble shoot?
What is wrong with it?



Or did you just want to see how it works?


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

DO they come in O scale? I want one! Whatever it costs it's not enough!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I believe that is an O-scale thing, but it's no longer made and nice working ones are really expensive!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> DO they come in O scale? I want one! Whatever it costs it's not enough!













You would like this then, it does light up all around, I can't find it lit.
I have seen them anywhere from $350 to $600 and up. O scale 
Three layouts inside of it, here is an inside u tube video.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright ... bonehead question time ...

I've heard of the Lionel "Madison Hardware" store before, but that's the first time I've seen a pic of the model. Yes, I know there was an (infamous) Madison Hardware in real life ... I think I have a few parts relics (via Jeff K) from out of there. However, from what I've read, the real Madison Hardware was a little, narrow, but deep hole-in-the-wall deep in the heart of NY somewhere. Nothing at all like the "corner diner" style building depicted above.

What gives? Am I missing something here, or did Lionel take some HUGE liberties in style when they modeled that thing???

(I thought we had some pics of the real Mad Hdwr here on the forum from a while back. I'll have to do a search.)

The real store, as far as I know ...

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/displayForumTopic/content/12129987930002015/reply/lastReply

(Sorry for the sidetrack, T ... but Ed has me scratching my head on this one ...)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes the true Madison Hardware store was a small shop in the city.

This is the Lionel glorified Madison hardware shop. 

Pretty neat huh?

Did you see the detail in the inside?:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A poor picture of the store you can see the size.
It did have high ceilings and had depth to it also.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I just watched the inside-the-shop vid ...pretty amazing! Is that made by Lionel, or some 3rd party? I took a quick look on Amazon and ebay, but I didn't see any for sale.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Google search Lionel # 14133

Plenty come up on a search, though I have not tried a e bay search.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That video was neat! :thumbsup:

Now the Palace was plugged in for the first time and two front lights stayed oiff. I took it home and found two plugs that were pulled off . The pieces must have been pulled from the top and replaced. Except the plugs were off by then. I am considering on how to fix some minor damage. A braket is broken that holds the center sign. The small one in front has tops that were bent and do not light up. Minor stuff. I may dressup the ticket booth with a light.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Palace looks great when it's working. I've seen the working one, and Harry at our club has a non-working one, but we haven't gotten it working yet.

It's a real PITA to work inside on the marquee connectors!.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Google search Lionel # 14133


Ohh ... thanks, Ed ... they have it listed as "Hobby Shop", rather than "Madison Hardware".

Apologies again, T ... back to the theater ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The plastic signs cannot be bent. They loose conductivity. The small sign has a few ends bent and unlit. The sockets help they have a hole to line up the tabs. The trick is to have the metal connectors face the inside of the building to get it to work. Only one side accepts the connections. That is what I tested in the small sign picture. Nimble fingers help. I had the building facing up and reached inside with the right hand. There are some platic brackets in the Marquee that don't help at all. The two center signs are the easy ones.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*WHat did I do?*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*I lighted the ticket office.*

Measured twice and drilled up in to the strcture. One 3 mm white LED installed and tapped off the building interior light.










This finishes the repair. It is ready to go.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice, detailed touch on the ticket-booth light, T!

Have you told us who Elmer Shepard is, yet? Some local connection???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there a ticket taker in the booth?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Have not found ELmer. I checked some Vaudeville sites too. Nothing.

I did make a hole big enough for a ticket taker. The job is open.

A few spot lights from above would work too.


----------

